# Need an Artist to Draw a Fairy Logo for me



## Damo.T

I am setting up a company with Fairies in the title and I need a good logo but am hopeless at Art.  Does anyone know where I can get one done.  I have tried a few Fairy Artists I found on a web site but all their work is copywrighted and they don't do custom stuff.
The company/website will be non retail for a while so I am funding everything myself there for the cheaper the better but I am willng to pay for one.  I would need to be able to use it exclusively for the company.
Any help would be much muchj appreciated.
Many thanks in advance.
Damo


----------



## Dean F. Wilson

First things first... what's the exact name of your company, as the design should obviously reflect all of that, not just a fairy in it?

*-D*


----------



## Telperaca

Are you looking for something hand drawn, or something whipped up on an art package? (That's not very original though!)


----------



## Damo.T

Sorry for the delay in replying but I typed one out last night then lst it as I had put URL's in it and it didn't like it as I had not made 15 posts.
My company name will be The Craft Fairies which will be involved in cardmaking and Scrapbook supplies so I am ideally looking for a colourful logo of a Fairy sat on an open book or card with the company name unberneath.
I had found some great gothic writing on a picture for the wording but can't seem to find it anymore.
I have seen a couple of pictures of fairies wihch I like and these are what I am looking for, well similar.
One is at Fairyvisions dot com (Their Logo) by Jessica Gilbrath
The others ar at FairiesWorld dot Com and are the pictures by Myrea Pettit
My company is not trading for some time so I want to keep costs down whilst having a logo which looks good and professional.
Thankyou for taking the time to reply to my message.
Damo.T


----------



## Commonmind

If you still need someone to do the logo for you I've got quite a bit of experience with graphic design as well as being a fine artist myself. If you're still keeping up with this thread, drop me a line at commonmind@gmail.com.


----------



## darkwolf

Damo,

I'm a fantasy artist and fairies are one of my specialties. If you're still looking for someone to create the logo, I can not only create it, but help you get it published on t-shirts, etc. I'm sure we can work out a mutually reasonable deal. You can see my work at Darkwolf Designs Fantasy Art and Pinup Art Galleries and you can contact me at darkwolf@darkwolf-designs.com.

Let me know if you're interested,
Darkwolf


----------



## darkwolf

Darn it...forgot that I can't post links yet, so I'll have to repost.

Anyways:

Damo,

I'm a fantasy artist and I work in digital media. I'd be more than glad to help you out and I'm sure we can work out a mutually reasonable agreement. I can also help you get your logo on t-shirts, etc for marketing.

You can contact me at darkwolf at darkwolf-designs dot com.

Darkwolf


----------



## lin robinson

check deviantart.com  I've seen some beautiful fairies there.

How does that work, by the way.  Do you have to reach a certain "age" to have links and avatars and such?


----------



## darkwolf

The only thing about deviant art, lin, is that all of the images there are copyrighted, and Damo needs an image that someone will either license out or will create and turn over the licensing to him/her - (sorry - no idea which gender you are Damo ).

Darkwolf


----------



## lin robinson

Well sure, I assumed he was trying to contact somebody for a commission.

I didn't really see your post until I posted.  You do nice work.


----------



## darkwolf

Thanks for the compliment, and sorry for the misunderstanding - you're right - you can contact the artists at deviantArt to see if they'll do commission work.

Darkwolf


----------



## saima

I read your post.I am not professional but I want to work as an artist.I can make any kind of drawing and I can give you this service as a free lancer.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Damo.T was last heard from more than four years ago, saima, so I doubt that she or he is still looking.


----------



## Ursa major

So do I, Teresa.

Given the name, the content, and the location** (UK), I think this is probably the site Damo.T was talking about:
The Craft Fairies - a REAL craft community - Free Craft Forum for Cardmaking and Scrapbooking!​The artist given credit is Josephine Wall.

(On the other hand, Damo.T mentioned setting up a _company_, so perhaps someone else got there first.)



** - The welcome page is found as a .com, but the pages to which it links all use .co.uk addresses.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Oh look-another self-advertiser.


It's strongly discouraged to do such a thing over Chrons.


----------



## GOLLUM

Locked due to thread aging/relevance.


----------

